
Sound Decision: The world of audio branding (2015) - ziyao_w
https://www.theverge.com/2015/10/7/9455159/skype-sound-design-computer-audio-branding-longform
======
bobbiechen
I love the in-line audio samples here, really drives home the point and gives
context for those sounds I didn't already know well. Great use of technology
to improve presentation.

